# A couple of war milks



## pyshodoodle (Oct 6, 2008)

I found these two war milks in an old hotel dump.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 6, 2008)

the back (plus some other cool stuff next to it)...





 (yeah - just broken up styrofoam inside []!)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 6, 2008)

Found a lot more of the pints. Since it was a hotel dump, I guess this would be a serving. Many different pints in this dump. We found a fair number of these, but this one is the best & the second best was given to my mother for Christmas present, as she likes WWII memorabilia.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 6, 2008)

Back


----------



## madman (Oct 6, 2008)

wow nice stuff! that paint held up nice!  very cool, can i see a pix of the esso glass bank?  mike


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks madman - the bank is broken, but displays nicely. I will have to take another picture for a closeup, but here are some of my display shelves. Some neat stuff, some less so. Still new at this and need to re-organize these sheves with some of the more interesting stuff I've found.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 7, 2008)

Top shelves....






 The 2nd on the top was a Christmas present. Iron pontiled Seitz Bro Easton PA. Below that is a broken P Sharkey from Mh Chunk (Mauch Chunk - translates to Bear Mountain. aka Jim Thorpe.


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2008)

looks like some nice stuff there! i always dig those banks but there badly broken mike


----------



## jesster (Oct 7, 2008)

nice finds doodle, if i may call you doodle. that wouldn't be the hotel bethlehem would it? I'm trying to talk dave into comming down this way sunday if you're interested.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, Jesster...
 This is from the Hotel Bethlehem dump. Have to see about Sunday... might be digging around here. If Dave agreed to come down, tell him to call me.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 7, 2008)

i remember digging across the street from the site of the current hotel bethlehem at the site of the former Leh's department store. not sure if anything has been built there or not. was kinda of a hide while you dig spot. very very old stuff to be found in that area if you can find a spot to dig.

 jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you mean Orr's? (I think Bethlehem Brew Works is in there now.)  I know where the pathways are that you walk up/down behind Hotel Bethlehem during Musikfest are covering up nice old bottles! Some was dug, but not all.


----------



## KentOhio (Oct 7, 2008)

The cup and saucer and the plates look like hotel or restaurant china. Most of the time they have dates codes on the bottom and you can tell the month and year they were made.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 7, 2008)

Kent- thanks for the info. 
 I'll have to look at them again when I go home. The dump is 30's-40's with embossed and ACL milks/sodas. Found 56 marbles in one spot.. maybe a kid forgot them when they checked out of the hotel and they got thrown out with the trash. Bad day for him,  I guess. 

 Kate


----------



## jesster (Oct 8, 2008)

doodle, I'll talk to dave this week. sounds like he wants to come down  saturday. If he does, we have a few very interesting places you might like. I have a cup and saucer from the hotel bethlehem. sunday i was thinking of heading up your(daves) way. You don't happen to have any waders do you? there might be some water involved. (key the suspensful music...) and some copperheads, and maybe a water moccasin, but have no fear. we'll be right behind you.
 I went out today for 3 hours. finally dug up an intact bottle, only to clean it off and see its a listerene. older, but still a listerene. (heavy sigh). I need  a good bottle day.


----------



## whittled (Oct 8, 2008)

Here some pics of the bank. You can even but it if you really want one. I saw another for less so shop around.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1939-WORLDS-FAIR-BANK--ESSO


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Jesster. 

 I work on Saturday and have no waders[&o]... Actually, I don't work this Saturday, but only because I took off to do something else. Are you trying to scare me with the snake thing? Not that I want to run into copperheads, of course. Time to google copperheads and watersnakes so I can tell the difference. I know it's in the shape of their heads, but a refresher never hurts.

 Kate


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2008)

Love the war milks! Copperheads are usually on land.This time of year they blend in pretty well with the leaves.They are poison,but hardly lethel.[that don't mean don't go to the horsepitle if bit!] THE WATERMOCCASINS ARE ANOTHER STORY.READ UP ON THEM! CORSE AS IT GETS COLDER THE SLOWER THEY GET AND FINALLY LIKE ALL GOOD REPTILES THEY HABERNATE!SOMETIMES IN BURIED BOTTLES! HOPE ALL THIS HAS CALMED ALL FEARS OF SNAKES.REMEMBER THE OLE SAYING THEY ARE MORE AFRAID OF YOU THAN YOU ARE OF THEM,COURSE YOU AIN'T OUT TO BITE THEM! LOTS OF ANIMAL LOVERS ,BUT I AIN'T EVER SEEN A BUMBER STICKER SAYING "SAVE THE SNAKE"! DANG,I STARTED THIS TO SAY I LOVE THE WAR MILKS,BUT SOMEBODY PUT SNAKES IN MY BRAIN! SORRY BOUT THAT!LEAST IT AIN'T WHERE YOU GOTTA BE AFRAID OF LIONS WHILE DIGGING! OH YEAH! IN THE SECOND SET OF PICTURES ,IS THAT A COBALT HUCTH ON THE TOP SHELF ON THE RIGHT FACING THE SCREEN?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Glassman..
 We don't have Cottonmouths in PA.[]  Have rattlesnakes & copperheads, but watersnakes are often confused for copperheads. I know the head is shaped differently and that's how you tell them apart.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 8, 2008)

ok - found a good guide regarding venomous and non-venomous snakes.. some things on the list I don't think I would want to get that close to verify.[]






*non-venomous snake* 
 [ol][*]Round pupils​[*]No sensing pit​[*]Head slightly wider than neck​[*]Divided anal plate​[*]Double row of scales on the underside of the tail​[/ol]

*venomous snake* 
 [ol][*]Eliptical pupils​[*]Sensing pit between eye and nostril​[*]Head much wider than neck​[*]Single anal plate​[*]Single scales on the underside of the tail​[/ol]


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2008)

NO COTTON MOUTHS NO PROBLEMS! POISON SNAKES HAVE TRIANGULAR HEADS LIKE THE SNAKE HEAD YOU SHOW ON THE SECOND ROW.. Is the cobalt bottle in the 2nd set of pictures a hutch? It is near the end facing the screen. As for snakes my pop used to grab them by the tail and sling them round and round and do like a whip and pop their head off!  IT WAS UNREAL TO WATCH! SO MUCH FOR SNAKE TALK! WISH I HAD SOMETHING TO TRADE YOU FOR THE "VICTORY MILK" AS POP FOUGHT IN WW2.


----------



## jesster (Oct 8, 2008)

last year we dug in a spot in the woods and happened on a nest of baby copperheads. In tribute to steve irvin, I just picked them up with a shovel and moved them. We haven't been back in a year so I don't know if they moved on. I found some interesting conetops there and a LOT of milks , so we were going to give it a shot. There is a patch of water behind a ladies house I know and I sense there's bottles in the silt. perfect place for a water moccasin, not that I've seen one.She said we can dig anytime as long as we bring her rice. One ranger once told me copperheads are no problem, they are shy, but water moccasins are nasty and territorial. I've been dying to try that patch of water and even bought some waders . I just need someone to keep and eye out with me. If we don't find anything in those 2 spots, we have a backup sure thing plan. I'll have dave call you to see if you can make it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 8, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> Is the cobalt bottle in the 2nd set of pictures a hutch? It is near the end facing the screen..


 
  No glassman...that'st's just a petty blueeeeeeeeee bottle![] Never saw a cobalt hutch, I don't think.

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: KentOhio
> 
> The cup and saucer and the plates look like hotel or restaurant china. Most of the time they have dates codes on the bottom and you can tell the month and year they were made.


 
 No dates on the china (considering how many we dug, I think I would have noticed, but I checked anyway and no date)
 Here are my (two) broken banks. For some reason I thought one was smaller than the other - maybe I have three?


----------



## KentOhio (Oct 11, 2008)

With the china, it's usually a short combination of letters and numbers, like Y-19 or something like that.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 11, 2008)

Those plates say Lamberton China Scamell Made in America, but I still see no date mark... but there were a couple other styles of plates - I just looked at those and they are Black Night. 
 One says Registered U.S.A. Sele Bavaria - this one has 3084 impressed in the bottom.
 The other says Registered U.S.A. Germany - this one has 215 impressed in the bottom.

 So what does it mean?!!!

 Thanks!
 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't post pictures right now. Have plans today, but in reference to this china, one thing interesting is that the Lambert pieces and the Black Night with Bavaria on the back are the same design, but the ink/color is noticably different and the Black Night Bavaria piece is thinner than the Lambert or the Black Night Germany piece. The most prolific in the dump was the Lambert style.


----------



## jesster (Oct 11, 2008)

doodle, what a day! I needed a day like today. Dave and I dug 6 boxes worth of stuff. 15 milks from at least 8 diff dairies. maybe 20 conetop beers and a dozen flat tops from the 30's. sodas, beers, marbles, buttons, spoons, a candy dispenser, some china. I'm exhausted. I hope to post pictures in the next day or 2. tomorrow we divy up the loot.


----------



## jesster (Oct 11, 2008)

no snakes around, but our first site was under so much water, I gave up even with waders. between the stench and the swampwater, we decided snakes weren't so bad.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you digging up here or in Jersey? 
 Glad to hear it was a good day! Sounds great and can't wait to see pictures.[]
 I went to York to play pinball all day... had a really good time!

 Kate


----------



## jesster (Oct 13, 2008)

sat digs in NJ


----------



## jesster (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## jesster (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## jesster (Oct 13, 2008)

sunday i was up in easton, didn't do too well. I'll try and clean up some stuff and post better pictures. I gave dave all the beer cans. He cleaned  one off saturday night and it turned out pretty well. Bock beer with the goat on it and instructions on how to open. I think he was going to try to clean the conetops last night. I hope they clean well since they are NICE. a bunch more just crumbled in our hands but a lot survived.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Jesster!

 wow - that's a lot of stuff! Tell Dave he'd better bring some of the cleaned cans to our meeting next week!

 Glad you had a good day on Saturday!

 Kate


----------



## jesster (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks kate, I'm sure he'll come with something. Thanks for the pinball info. My daughter is 13 and still likes to hang around with the old man. I try and make it fun, autograph shows and wrestling events. she even likes a little bottle digging and metal detecting.


----------



## jesster (Oct 14, 2008)

here's a picture of her with larry storch


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Jesster.

 I just googled Larry Storch to see where I knew him from and it's more like, where don't I know him from. I don't think he was ever on "I Love Lucy"! Wow - some impressive career!

 You daughter is beautiful. Keep her close - the teen hormones will be kicking in shortly.[] My daughter is 17 and she is finally calming down. 

 Kate


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 15, 2008)

I  think the Cotton Mouth Water Moccasin snakes are more common in the southern states around Georgia, Florida, ect, ect,, not sure they go that far north. They are black or dark in color. Easily get confused with milk Snakes & others. LEON.


----------



## jesster (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope you're right leon. no sign of snakes so we'll keep hitting this spot. plus its getting cooler out and that should slow them down. the other place i wanted to try is very swampy. As i was trying to walk through with the waders, i saw and heard frogs jumping around, so its a perfect location for a moccasin. maybe I'm paranoid.


----------

